# Just Bought 510 sedan



## Joecali6416 (May 6, 2005)

I just bought a 73' Datsun 510. The car is completely bare. No engine/transmission, no interior, no electrical, no windsheild. The car's a little rusted and I need to weld some sheet metal to the trunk floor pan to cover up that hole, but I like it. The thing is after I fix the body (which has no dents just a little rust) what do I do next? Interior? Wiring? Should I go find and engine and tranny to put in, and what kinda tranny do I put in? I was going for a 350 small block with a T5 tranny but would the T5 fit? Sorry for all the questions but I don't know where to start, there's so much to do.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

I have no idea about buildng a car like that, but congratulations  If I were doing it myself I'd probably do the interior last, and start with any fabbing required to get the motor in.

A 350?  That'll be of the fast for sure!


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

First off, the stock rear end wont handle the torque of the 350. It will for awhile, but it may wear out quickly. How bout the driveline, and hooking it up the rear end from the trans. You will need to have it modified so it can bolt up. Theres plenty of engine area to work with, so fitting it wont be an issue. The rear is the biggest thing.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I hear R200 from the 280zx turbo works pretty good for that kind of setup. Suppose to be "bullet proof".


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

everything has its limit
a built ford 9in rear end can handle anything under 650hp


----------

